# Cheap Chino Challenge



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

We talk about some really nice clothes on here. Some of the basics can get quite expensive. I've always thought that if one has a limited budget it's better spent on shoes and blazers than on khakis and OCBDs. This has led me to be a champion of Lands End and LL Bean and others that can provide very usable basics at low prices. I've written quite a lot in the past about lower end OCBDs and my feelings about different ones but I've never done chinos. 
So I'm starting this thread to champion and test out the lowest of the low end chinos to try and find something that can be a good cheap wardrobe builder for someone on a budget or a college student or just a pair of beater pants for when you don't want to trash your Bills but still want to look nice. 
The former undisputed leader in this category in the past was the JC Penny Retro Chino. Alas, it was cheapened and changed and is no more. As I have two pairs in my rotation I'm going to use it as my testing benchmark. The only qualifications for entry to this test are flat front and under $20. I prefer non treated 100% cotton for obvious reasons but I will let a little treatment or poly in. 
For my first test I checked out the largest retailer in the world, Wal-Mart. The most promising pair I could find was made by Wrangler in Mexico out of U.S. made fabric. About as close to made in the USA as you're likely to find at this price point which was $14.88. They're the khaki color (they also had stone and a very dark olive) and the color is fine. It has a bit more of a grey tone than british khaki usually does but it works. The fabric is lighter than the retro chino and rougher to the touch. The label says stain and wrinkle resistant though the fabric feels fine to me. 









Retro on the left, Wrangler on the right. 









Interior of the Wrangler.









Interior of the retro, so much nicer. 









Me in the Wrangler. 









Me in the retro.








The pants are a bit trimmer than the retro chino. Nearly an inch closer through the thigh, same at the knee and a half inch smaller at the hem. They actually fit me quite well. I still need to wash them to check shrinkage and see how they feel and wear as they age. From 5 feet away they look good and I look good in them. They do their job. 
All in all these pants aren't as nice as the retro chino in either construction or fabric. When you compare retail on the two (retro at $28 or so and Wrangler at $15) you get about what you pay for. No real sales at Wal-Mart to bring the price down like the retro chinos used to have. I don't think these are going to be the best option at the low end of the game though they're available 24 hours a day most anywhere in the US and I can imagine a few situations (wine spillage) where that could come in handy in a pinch.

I'm planning on picking up another pair of cheap chinos every 2-4 weeks for a while and post my findings on this thread. If anyone has any suggestions for what I try next, let me know.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Interesting test drives*

I would think that a purchase at Target would be in order, and perhaps somewhere like Old Navy.

JPH712


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

How about these Cabela's Huntsman Chinos? For $27, you get, "&#8230;100% cotton twill that weighs in at 8-oz. per square yard". That is almost as heavy as Bills. https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...iew=full&type=pod&id=0009553&_requestid=36158


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

This is a great thing you're doing, Familyman, and I applaud you for it. I've a feeling this will become one of the top ten threads of the trad forum.

Don't forget the Covington brand chinos from Sears.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Dickies, Route 66 (K-Mart, I believe), Bean Traditional Chino (which I know you like, Familyman) and I believe Levis has a chino that is sold through Kohl's. 

Oh, and Duck Head...

This is a pretty cool sociological experiment...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I tried the chinos from Target once and was completely disappointed. The material was cheap, they shrunk significantly in the wash and they just looked like hell. I believe I roughly paid $25.00 for them. I haven't worn Duck Heads since high school. Gosh, I miss them


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

The LL Bean chinos are high on my list. My wife has a Bean card and she has some rewards dollars to use. I also have a Sears gift card left over from Christmas so I'll probably pick something up from there. The las time I looked at Target I couldn't find a flat front that didn't feel like I was made of plastic they were treated so heavily, I'll check again. I do want to try the Cabelas pants but they're a bit more expensive than I want to test right now, I'm going to dredge the bottom of the barell first and work up from there.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

familyman said:


> We talk about some really nice clothes on here. Some of the basics can get quite expensive. I've always thought that if one has a limited budget it's better spent on shoes and blazers than on khakis and OCBDs. This has led me to be a champion of Lands End and LL Bean and others that can provide very usable basics at low prices. I've written quite a lot in the past about lower end OCBDs and my feelings about different ones but I've never done chinos.
> So I'm starting this thread to champion and test out the lowest of the low end chinos to try and find something that can be a good cheap wardrobe builder for someone on a budget or a college student or just a pair of beater pants for when you don't want to trash your Bills but still want to look nice.
> The former undisputed leader in this category in the past was the JC Penny Retro Chino. Alas, it was cheapened and changed and is no more.


Thank Heavens for this forum; I read about the Penny retro-chinos last year, and was able to buy 5 pair, both in stone and in British khaki, which are in permanent rotation. I wear khakis all the time I'm not dressing up, and they are holding up remarkably well. There was a little excess shrinkage in 2 pair, but it was totally in the length and there was adequate hem to let them out a bit. Since they won't wear forever, I am constantly on the hunt for replacements, and to date, have yet to find ones with the quality of fabric and finish of these retros.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I am pretty sure that Levis has a khaki that they sell through Wal-Mart for right around $20-25.

How dedicated are you to this task, familyman? I would think there would be another individual or two with money to burn ($20 worth, at least) who would be willing to pick up some cheap khakis to assist you in your little endeavor here. Not to undermine what you are setting out to accomplish, of course, just throwing the idea out there. At the very least, it would save you a few bucks and take less time in the long run.

Great thread idea, though. This is why I love this forum.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Kingsfield said:


> How about these Cabela's Huntsman Chinos? For $27, you get, "&#8230;100% cotton twill that weighs in at 8-oz. per square yard". That is almost as heavy as Bills. https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...iew=full&type=pod&id=0009553&_requestid=36158


I've owned several pairs of these and find them insanely big everywhere except the waist. They are ultra-relaxed fit.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I have no desire to own this thread. I'd love it if other people posted reviews of the pants they own or head out and drop a crisp Andrew Jackson on a pair of pants to add to the information. As can be seen from the suggestions so far there's a lot of pants out there and anyone waiting for me alone to get through them all is in for a long wait.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*Cabelas*



Kingsfield said:


> How about these Cabela's Huntsman Chinos? For $27, you get, "&#8230;100% cotton twill that weighs in at 8-oz. per square yard". That is almost as heavy as Bills. https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...iew=full&type=pod&id=0009553&_requestid=36158


OK pants but you have to put up with a large "Cabela's" patch on the exterior of th right (I think) back pocket. I sent a pair back for that very reason.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

I saw Patrick wearing some of these. At least I think I did. They looked nice 'n' roomy. Lands' End "Uniform" Chinos. $32: 



Patrick? Care to give an analysis?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

familyman said:


> I have no desire to own this thread. I'd love it if other people posted reviews of the pants they own or head out and drop a crisp Andrew Jackson on a pair of pants to add to the information. As can be seen from the suggestions so far there's a lot of pants out there and anyone waiting for me alone to get through them all is in for a long wait.


Consider it done. I had a return to make to Bean, so I instead exchanged for a pair of the Classic khakis in Dark Mushroom. I can also pick up a pair of the Duck Head's at Goody's tomorrow. I gotta say, I'm pretty excited about this. I love a good project...

TT:teacha:


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

It is a shame that penneys runined their retro chino.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

What about Land's End? I recently acquired a new pair of the plain front trad fit chinos to augment my Bill's etc.. I ordered my regular size, yet the trousers are too big around the waist and too roomy in the thigh. Has anyone else experienced this problem w/LE chinos? If so, is there a 'slim fit' chino available out there?


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*cheap chino*

my vote would be for the Duck Head c hinos--I think they have been cheapened in the last few years- might even wear mine on sales call Weds w/ blazer/tie.

last time I checked a Goodys site all I saw was stone -hopefully they have khaki.

max


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the cut of Lees and can be found cheap.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's a link to my review of the LE Traditional Fit chinos https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66361 For $29.50 cuffed to spec, not bad. Even though I have 5 pairs of the Retro Chino, I wish they were still being sold 

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

zignatius said:


> I saw Patrick wearing some of these. At least I think I did. They looked nice 'n' roomy. Lands' End "Uniform" Chinos. $32:
> 
> Patrick? Care to give an analysis?


Roomy indeed. They should call it the Wide Load cut. If you're skinny they're probably too big.

Only two colors (home and away?). They should do one in olive.

I did the cuff on the website on one pair and the standard is 1 1/2". I called in another order and asked for 1.75"; they haven't arrived yet, so the jury's out on that detail.

Non-alterable waist, but they offer odd waist sizes - a big plus for me, being a congenital misfit.

No shrinkitation issues. Untreated cotton - very soft to the touch. Doesn't hold a crease for beans, but that's as much a function of my ironing skills as anything else.

My only beef is the slightly high price, but if I think of it as three pairs of these vs. one pair of Bill's, it takes the sting out. If I was just starting out I'd look hard at these as a casual-to-moderately dressy option.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Lands' End Overstocks section is my new go-to. I got 2 pairs of worry free pleated chinos in wild colors for $30 shipped.

Granted, they are one but they are very substantial, feel great & the insides are really nice.

I will definitely go back for some khakis.
​


----------



## R_Ingber (Feb 21, 2007)

Best Thread on the forum, I would love to see the same exact testing for OCBD's.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Well I might be able to join in on this too.*

Even though I've got a lot of chinos, I'm probably going to buy at least two new pair because it seems I've lost about an inch and a half or two in the waist and everything just seems so baggy.

Markus


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I bought two pairs of Gap flat front "Favorite Khakis" for $14.99 at the outlet. They are pretty nice pants for casual wear, and I couldn't beat the price. Just two colors though, light and dark. I too wish they came in olive.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

kforton said:


> I've owned several pairs of these and find them insanely big everywhere except the waist. They are ultra-relaxed fit.


Interesting, I don't have this problem with the Cabela's. They fit me well but not tight or baggy. I'm a 32w/30.5L in general.

I received a pair for Christmas this past year and they quickly became my favorite pants after a pair of thrifted BB chinos. However I have noticed in the past week or two that the zipper wants to work its way down after wearing for a few hours. It's a little frustrating but I'm not sure yet if its a problem with construction or something else. I'm thinking they may have stretched some in the waist putting more stress on the zipper. This is with pretty regular wear (1-2x a week since Christmas).

I am curious to pick up another pair for testing purposes.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Cabela's khakis wear very well. I discovered them several years ago and they have become my default chino trouser. The fabric is substantial enough to hold a pressing all day. They get more comfortable with age. Yes there is a logo just above the right rear pocket, but it is small most people don't know what it is.

I order trousers unfinished and have them hemmed/cuffed locally. I have had Cabela's hem a few pairs to bermuda short length. Quite funny because they called back to verify that I did indeed want a 8" length ! The other side of this anecdote also sheds some light on their customer service- they cared enough to verify something that looked odd.

Best,

Ross


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Great thread. Keep up the good work. I'll toss-in my $0.02. Have been buying and wearing Dockers Iconic Khakis for about a year. Have two pair each in colors: stone, light khaki, dark khaki, olive green and gun metal blue. They fit great for my shape; I wear 36" waist and 34" inseam. No shrinkage to speak of since I don't put them in the dryer and only hang dry them by the pants cuffs. They're higher than your target price at $29.99 but Macy's, Penney's and Kohl's has them on sale or with coupons which can get the price down towards $20.00. The Dockers logo on the right rear can be removed.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Polo "Andrew" chinos can routinely be found at off-price stores, particularly SYMS. I have found them for as low as $19.99. They've got a nice heavy cotton weight and look great right out of the dryer.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

A man told me yesterday he prefers Carhartt over Bill's and everything else.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tsweetland said:


> Polo "Andrew" chinos can routinely be found at off-price stores, particularly SYMS. I have found them for as low as $19.99. They've got a nice heavy cotton weight and look great right out of the dryer.


The Andrew pant has pleats. :icon_pale:

The Philip and Prospect pants are flat front.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

KentW said:


> The Andrew pant has pleats. :icon_pale:
> 
> The Philip and Prospect pants are flat front.


My mistake, I meant the Philip pants.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

KentW said:


> The Andrew pant has pleats. :icon_pale:


At least they have forward pleats.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

bigbris1 said:


> The Lands' End Overstocks section is my new go-to. I got 2 pairs of worry free pleated chinos in wild colors for $30 shipped.​
> Granted, they are one but they are very substantial, feel great & the insides are really nice.​
> I will definitely go back for some khakis.​


Big, I think you mean Jonquil and Deep Rose, no?



JB


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Good thread F-man. I think that is a good tip on the Wranglers, and they look like a good fit for you.

I haven't worn any Dickies in a few years, but I have the memory of that fabric seared, seared into my mind. It is quite stiff and like nothing Mother Nature ever produced. Are the Wranglers of a better material? Anyone know?


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> Big, I think you mean Jonquil and Deep Rose, no?
> 
> 
> 
> JB


Yup. I wore the jonquil ones today with a royal polo, braided leather belt & brown horsebits. I love them. I love the fact that you can have them cuffed hemmed to your specific length at no additional charge.

I just ordered another pair in khaki for $16.99 & brick red for $6.99.


----------



## jhhenson (Aug 3, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I bought two pairs of Gap flat front "Favorite Khakis" for $14.99 at the outlet. They are pretty nice pants for casual wear, and I couldn't beat the price. Just two colors though, light and dark. I too wish they came in olive.


Completely agree about the "Favorite Khakis". Nice quality, but the thing that I like most is that they are very soft right off the rack. The store I bought mine in had them in navy as well as light and dark.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Remember Sears is Lands End...they own it, so if you go to their store there will be a Lands End section. I see chinos there, but they were all pleated the last time I was there. I still love the LL Bean chinos, and don't forget the BB Factory Outlet stores. You can call them and order them by phone. If you have any BB points, you can get a deal. I think they are $49 regularly, but are almost always marked down.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Cleveland Brown said:


> Are the Wranglers of a better material? Anyone know?


The wranglers are different. They're 100% cotton and that gets rid of most of the weird feeling right there. I've only washed them once and they softened up but I'm not sure yet if the stuff they treated the fabric with will make them feel wierd forever.

The only good thing about the dickies fabric is how long it lasts. I have a pair of pleated dickies (not retired to deer camp) that I beat the holy hell out of and they never flinched. They were a lighter fabric than any flat front fabric that I've found. I don't really like the classic heavy fabric they use on their work pants. Not at all actually. If I could find a pair of flat fronts in the lighter fabric I'd buy them in a second for knocking around pants.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I suggest you go to Goody's and pick up a pair of Duck Head 'Vintage' for your next pair.

I was there tonight and they had Lee and Docker's, and then Duck Head Vintage, Duck Head Classic, and 'Ivy Classic' or something. The last three were all $14.88. Thier brand positioning was a bit weak and muddy, but it seemed like the Ivy Classic had a fabric treatment and pleats, the Duck Head Classic had pleats, and the Vintage was the flat front and softer, untreated fabric. On close inspection there is already a touch of fraying at the hem...All 100% cotton. Compared to the photos in the first post, the Duck Head Vintage is nicer inside than the Wranglers but not as nice as the JC Penny Retro Chino.

I happen to have a brand new pair of both the Vintage and the Polo Ralph Lauren Prospect in the same size. The Duck Head Vintage are a similar construction from what I can see, similar weight (maybe a hair lighter) but not as soft or peached as the Polo Prospect.

https://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=426200723ok2.jpg


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Saw two possibilities at Target this evening priced at $24.99, both in a plain front & uncuffed.

The first is a fairly substantial pair, wieght and cut, in British Khaki. Here's a link to the 

The second is a lighter poplin weight pair in a slimmer "modern" cut but dubbed 

Wait a month or so and get them for $10 - $15 on sale or clearance.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> I suggest you go to Goody's and pick up a pair of Duck Head 'Vintage' for your next pair.
> 
> I was there tonight and they had Lee and Docker's, and then Duck Head Vintage, Duck Head Classic, and 'Ivy Classic' or something. The last three were all $14.88. Thier brand positioning was a bit weak and muddy, but it seemed like the Ivy Classic had a fabric treatment and pleats, the Duck Head Classic had pleats, and the Vintage was the flat front and softer, untreated fabric. On close inspection there is already a touch of fraying at the hem...All 100% cotton. Compared to the photos in the first post, the Duck Head Vintage is nicer inside than the Wranglers but not as nice as the JC Penny Retro Chino.
> 
> ...


I dropped by Goody's yesterday on my way home from school. They only had one pair in my size, so I tried them on. The fit was fine; a bit more like my J. Crew "Regular Fit" chinos (in that they're slightly slimmer cut). The material has been pre-vintaged (yes, I can make up words) but not to excess. My biggest problem with them was the slash pockets, which look horrible. I don't know that I've ever owned a pair of chinos with slash pockets, but I'm sure now that I never will. To my eye, it does not look right with a pair of chinos. That feature makes the waist look tiny and the hips large. Oh, another problem was the belt loops. They are very wide, even more so than the loops on jeans, and they a placed oddly. There are four right in the front of the chino--two on either side.

I didn't purchase them for the Challenge based on the factors listed above. They certainly qualified as they were only $18.99 plus zero tax (this weekend is tax-free in Tennessee), but I'll wait for the Bean Classic Khakis to arrive and hope that they're more up to snuff...

TT:teacha:


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wore my newly arrived (I can't do flat front) today & still have them on since 7AM. I'm going to buy more. They are the best, on seam pockets, light weight for the warmer weather, custom cuffed to my specs, $16.99 w/free shipping.

The only thing is I'm worried about is that they might shrink when washed because they fit perfect. If they do, I will buy more in larger sizes. :icon_smile_big:​


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

bigbris1 said:


> I wore my newly arrived (I can't do flat front) today & still have them on since 7AM. I'm going to buy more. They are the best, on seam pockets, light weight for the warmer weather, custom cuffed to my specs, $16.99 w/free shipping.
> 
> The only thing is I'm worried about is that they might shrink when washed because they fit perfect. If they do, I will buy more in larger sizes. :icon_smile_big:​


How is the carefree treatment?


----------



## jwmnbl987 (Apr 3, 2007)

I just bought a pair of Land's End carefree chinos a few weeks ago. Bad idea. I just needed a cheap pair for a fraternity function since my old Brooks ones finally had to be retired. Well I've worn them probably about 4 times and the back of the hem is already frayed. I walked from my to my car barefooted ( a total of about 30 feet) once and I guess that's what did it. Even more...the FRONT of them hem is a little frayed from rubbing against my shoes. I've always thought their stuff was a great value, even the chino shorts, but this was the first and last time I will buy chinos (long pants) from them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

crazyquik said:


> How is the carefree treatment?


I have them in the flat front version and the carefree treatment makes them look very shiny and feels very rough. I bought them as bar pants so I'm not really complaining, but I hope as time goes by they feel & look better.

Brian


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

LE's carefree khakis suck. End of story. Even the cut is unflattering, and khakis aren't that flattering to begin with. 

I'm not a fan of cheap offshore plasti-coat khakis but if one must go that route Bean's Double-L classic fits are much nicer.

Peter


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It was a sad day when I discovered that the big thinkers at J.C. Penney had discontinued the retro chino - just in time, as it turns out, for the Great Khaki Explosion.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

crazyquik said:


> How is the carefree treatment?


By the sound of some of the comments, folks here must be used to some outstanding chinos!

I had to really think about the fact that they are treated & I don't find them stiff or uncomfortable at all. I have the pleated versions so I can't speak for the flat fronts.

Overall, for $16.99 I think it's an excellent value. After wearing them for a day I went back online to buy more.

Another thing is LE lists many of their chinos as "Carefree" but they are different weights.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm enjoying my LE khakis from the school uniforms section, which are not "carefree." They've been discussed earlier in this thread, but I thought I'd mention them as some sort of redemption for Lands End. They offer so much stuff and their website is kind of disorganized, you just have to wade through to find the good products and the good deals.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Everyone has different ideas about what the ideal khakis should be, that why you get some many different opinions on the same khakis. On the whole, I like most of the LE khakis I've bought from them, but any sort of carefree khakis are just not my cup if tea. 

Brian


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

As with everything else, it's easier to like a lesser product before you've been exposed to the real deal. How many of us drank plonk as kids before we began sampling fine wine? My lifelong love affair with all things Hershey ended the day I found myself in Switzerland eating my first real Swiss chocolate.

I wore LE khakis for a time, and for 20-30 bucks they're a decent pant. But once you get a pair of Bill's or some other high-quality khakis, LE's just don't cut the mustard. All the reasons why you're better off paying another $20 for an eBay pair of Bill's become bluntly obvious. 

That said, my aim is not to make guys who like LE khakis feel bad. I've got my own illogical preferences that fly in the face of AndyDogma too. I think RL pique polo shirts suck, for starters, and that the much cheaper ones from Bean are of much higher quality and look a lot better. So all of this is just personal opinion. 

Peter


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Old Brompton said:


> What about Land's End? I recently acquired a new pair of the plain front trad fit chinos to augment my Bill's etc.. I ordered my regular size, yet the trousers are too big around the waist and too roomy in the thigh. Has anyone else experienced this problem w/LE chinos? If so, is there a 'slim fit' chino available out there?


You might want to try these:

Apparently, they are a little more fitted. LE Germany has a specific section for chinos that are cut leaner and w/o pleats. I own several of them, which I love and that were quite a steal during their sale. I think I got them at 20 euros each or something like that.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

So last week I decided to take advantage of the free shipping offer at Lands' End, and ordered a pair of plain front school uniform chinos for $32.50. :icon_smile:

And, of course, a couple days later they were put in the overstocks section of the website, their price reduced to $24.99. 

Fortunately, however, this fact compelled me to order two more pairs of the same, upon my receipt and inspection of the first pair. They are very nice chinos indeed. Not quite as baggy on me as they look on Patrick, not nearly as roomy as my M1s, but certainly not so trim as to appear untradly. Of course, they do lack those details that separate Bills from the rest, like substantial pockets and such, but compared to other chinos of around the same price point, these LE chinos are most impressive.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

spinlps said:


> Saw two possibilities at Target this evening priced at $24.99, both in a plain front & uncuffed.
> 
> The first is a fairly substantial pair, wieght and cut, in British Khaki. Here's a link to the
> 
> Wait a month or so and get them for $10 - $15 on sale or clearance.


I picked up a pair of the British Khaki's last week and will post a brief review after a few wears & washes. So far, so good: Full cut, straight leg, alterable seat / waist, etc...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

spinlps said:


> I picked up a pair of the British Khaki's last week and will post a brief review after a few wears & washes. So far, so good: Full cut, straight leg, alterable seat / waist, etc...


Are they treated for non-wrinkle? Hopefully not...


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

JRR said:


> Are they treated for non-wrinkle? Hopefully not...


Good point. Thankfully, they are "must iron."


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Good point. Thankfully, they are "must iron."


Good to know. Will have to check out next time at Target. I have had success with other "Merona" products, so these could be good too.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Holy Crap! I just noticed the price of Bills Driving Twills---*$175.*

I'll be following this thread a little more closely.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Holy Crap! I just noticed the price of Bills Driving Twills---*$175.*
> 
> I'll be following this thread a little more closely.


Yikes. Does it steer or at least shift gears for you?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Here are a few of my cheap Chino faves:

LE Washed Chinos









Polo Phillip









JCP Retros









Brian


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

VW, you can't fool us. That's the same picture three times, and you just airbrushed out the cuffs on the middle pic!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Here are a few of my cheap Chino faves:
> 
> LE Washed Chinos
> 
> ...


is that a BB full cut pink shirt? looks.................baggy.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

paper clip said:


> VW, you can't fool us. That's the same picture three times, and you just airbrushed out the cuffs on the middle pic!:icon_smile_wink:


Doh! I linked to the LE Washed Chinos twice, fixed it now!

Untilted, believe it or not, that is a LE trim fit OCBD.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Brian, which pair is the dressiest of the three in your opinion?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Brian, which pair is the dressiest of the three in your opinion?


I'd have to say the Phillip. I love the Retros, but they just don't seem quite right w/ a shirt & tie and/or blazer. The LE Washed Chinos are nice, but they have slash pockets which automatically make them casual for some people. Then there is that annoying mobile phone pocket.

I don't think Polo is selling the Phillip anymore, all I've been able to find lately is the Prospect which is slimmer and has slash pockets.

I've been meaning to order the LE School uniform chinos on seam pockets and cuffed to spec for $24.99. If it's the same fabric as the Washed Chinos, I'd be very happy.

I also have a pair of the LE Vintage Chino Pants (not to be confused w/ the Vintage Khakis) these are very light weight, good for a hot day, but otherwise they just hang in my closet.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks, Brian. I've seen the Polo pant and I didn't quite think it dressy enough. I guess I was hoping my new pant was the LE. No more Driving Twill for me.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Squire, if you want to try a few different pair from LE, you can always return them to Sears for a full refund. I wish they still offered the Vintage Khakis, now those were some decent pants.

Brian


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Sounds simple enough, but everytime I walk into Sears I leave with a new toolbox or _something_.

Out of curosity how much does it cost to return via mail (UPS, FedEx)? Three or four dollars? Please don't tell me it's more, Brown visits daily.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

vwguy said:


> I've been meaning to order the LE School uniform chinos on seam pockets and cuffed to spec for $24.99. If it's the same fabric as the Washed Chinos, I'd be very happy.


Does anyone know if these have an alterable waistband? The description says "traditional waist," but I'm not completely sure what that means.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A.Squire said:


> Sounds simple enough, but everytime I walk into Sears I leave with a new toolbox or _something_.
> 
> Out of curosity how much does it cost to return via mail (UPS, FedEx)? Three or four dollars? Please don't tell me it's more, Brown visits daily.


I'd guess somewhere around $6 or $7, I just take all my stuff back to the Inlet here in town.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Does anyone know if these have an alterable waistband? The description says "traditional waist," but I'm not completely sure what that means.


Not alterable - the one flaw in an otherwise excellent deal.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*You can always ...*

go to Ross or TJ Maxx - there are rows of khakis out there. And you can pick something.

The problem with them, I found, was that the best models in terms of fit actually cost a little more - thus I got myself a great pair of Rugby pants - for 50 USD.

Andrey


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Not alterable - the one flaw in an otherwise excellent deal.


Yes, that is quite frustrating, especially since I am somewhat firmly entrenched between two waist sizes. I guess I could exercise more, or maybe just eat more and solve my problem one way or the other.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Where does one find these J.C. Penney retro chinos? I searched for them this weekend to no avail, only finding St. John's Bay, Haggard, and Dockers chinos at J.C. penney, and most of them were around $50. None too cheap, considering some of my favorite chinos, J. Crew Essential chinos, sell for $59.

By the way, anyone have any experience with J. Press chinos?


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*You don't*



tsweetland said:


> Where does one find these J.C. Penney retro chinos? I searched for them this weekend to no avail, only finding St. John's Bay, Haggard, and Dockers chinos at J.C. penney, and most of them were around $50. None too cheap, considering some of my favorite chinos, J. Crew Essential chinos, sell for $59.
> 
> By the way, anyone have any experience with J. Press chinos?


St. John's Bay is a house brand for JCP, but the Retro chinos so beloved on this forum are gone daddy gone.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

tripreed said:


> Yes, that is quite frustrating, especially since I am somewhat firmly entrenched between two waist sizes. I guess I could exercise more, or maybe just eat more and solve my problem one way or the other.


They do come in odd sizes. I got mine in 37 rather than the 36 that I will re-attain as the summer progresses. Four pairs in 37 was immeasurably faster than having some others let out.

And this time I won't make the mistake of donating the "fat pants." I will keep them in a special Fat Container, ready for duty after the next lazy, evil winter.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Occasionally Lands' End has their , in khaki, in stock in the overstocks section. Don't buy them! I received mine yesterday, and I was sorely disappointed to find that the fabric, while entirely cotton, is paper thin. They feel almost like cheap nylon swim trunks. Vintage, indeed! Pshaw!

Well, actually, I suppose you can buy them, if you're into that sort of thing. Just know what you're getting yourself into, wot? And I suppose I wasn't _sorely_ disappointed per se, as they might make good summer trousers. I was just expecting something at least as substantial as the school uniform chinos, which are excellent, by the way.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, there is a big difference between the Vintage Khakis & the Vintage Chinos as I found out for myself a few months back. I kept my pair for wear on really hot Summer days, but I certainly won't be ordering anymore.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Andy Roo said:


> Occasionally Lands' End has their , in khaki, in stock in the overstocks section. Don't buy them! I received mine yesterday, and I was sorely disappointed to find that the fabric, while entirely cotton, is paper thin...I suppose I wasn't _sorely_ disappointed per se, as they might make good summer trousers.


Agree, they're almost like poplins. They're fine for summer wear, though, especially the bright colors that tend to end up in closeouts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ater recieving one of those pesky discount cards from Kohl's, I stopped in and picked up a few pair of Dockers Iconic khakis for just a bit over $21 per pair...fairly heavy fabric, nicely made up (though I could pass on the gaudy red trim around the beltline), and they come off the shelf with that already "worn-in" look. With the wifes cooperation, I'm going to put one of the pair through a "familyman style" wash/wear stress test!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> They do come in odd sizes. I got mine in 37 rather than the 36 that I will re-attain as the summer progresses. Four pairs in 37 was immeasurably faster than having some others let out.
> 
> And this time I won't make the mistake of donating the "fat pants." I will keep them in a special Fat Container, ready for duty after the next lazy, evil winter.


I've drawn a line in the sand...I will _never_ buy a pair of pants larger than a 36. So help me God. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Funny, Kent. Lordy, do I feel your pain. 

While I have you on the hook, I'm desperately in need of some new 36's that fit like 37's, particularly through the leg...HELP!

*Keep in mind that the pool is now open and that I'll be shedding a few extra lb's in the next few weeks..or not> (wink).


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to ask again, anyone have any experience with J. Press chinos?


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> I have to ask again, anyone have any experience with J. Press chinos?


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63989&highlight=press+khakis

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48810&highlight=press+khakis


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I've decided that I will officially name the LL Bean classic khakis as the winnder of my own personal Cheap Chino Challenge. Ordered them Monday afternoon online, arrived yesterday. Nice weight, perfect fit, and $24.95. Can't beat 'em. I cuffed them myself and am wearing them presently. Highly recommended for those of us who think $100 is too much for khaki's, regardless of the brand.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> I've decided that I will officially name the LL Bean classic khakis as the winnder of my own personal Cheap Chino Challenge. Ordered them Monday afternoon online, arrived yesterday. Nice weight, perfect fit, and $24.95. Can't beat 'em. I cuffed them myself and am wearing them presently. Highly recommended for those of us who think $100 is too much for khaki's, regardless of the brand.


Funnily enough, I was just flipping through the LLB catalogue at lunch today and spied those. They look good and are untreated (unlike their Double L chinos). Can you say a bit more about them or perhaps post pics?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Kingsfield said:


> Funnily enough, I was just flipping through the LLB catalogue at lunch today and spied those. They look good and are untreated (unlike their Double L chinos). Can you say a bit more about them or perhaps post pics?


I have a pair that have been through three or four washes. A nice, cheap pair of chinos. I mean cheap in the nicest way possible. The fabric feels much thinner than Bills and the bottoms are somewhat wider than I'm used to, but they work really well for casual chinos. Definitely worth the cash...

TT
:teacha:


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Kingsfield said:


> Funnily enough, I was just flipping through the LLB catalogue at lunch today and spied those. They look good and are untreated (unlike their Double L chinos). Can you say a bit more about them or perhaps post pics?


Totally untreated, raw cotton, nice and roomy. Will post pics later.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I have a pair that have been through three or four washes. A nice, cheap pair of chinos. I mean cheap in the nicest way possible. The fabric feels much thinner than Bills and the bottoms are somewhat wider than I'm used to, but they work really well for casual chinos. Definitely worth the cash...
> 
> TT
> :teacha:


How would you describe the fit relative to Bills M2, J Crew regular-fit or BB Clark chinos.?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> The fabric feels much thinner than Bills and the bottoms are somewhat wider than I'm used to, but they work really well for casual chinos.


The legs are, as I recall, not tapered at all. Probably works fine for some, but I prefer a narrower opening -- these looked like they were about to swallow my shoes whole.

EGF


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

egadfly said:


> The legs are, as I recall, not tapered at all. Probably works fine for some, but I prefer a narrower opening -- these looked like they were about to swallow my shoes whole.
> 
> EGF


Yeah, I agree. Thus far, I've only worn them with tennis shoes (either Rod Laver's or NB 992) and my Quoddy canoe mocs. The leg opening seems similar to a boot cut jean, just not as bad looking.

Re: the fit (Kingsfield)--they're snugish up top, much like the J. Crew regular fit chino, but flare out from there. I wouldn't compare them to Bills at all. I did, however, order a pair of Polo GI chinos during the sale last weekend. I should be getting them soon. Harris has praised them a great deal, which at least warrants a try. Plus, they were only $39 with the discounts. I'll provide details when I can...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Yeah, I agree. Thus far, I've only worn them with tennis shoes (either Rod Laver's or NB 992) and my Quoddy canoe mocs. The leg opening seems similar to a boot cut jean, just not as bad looking.
> 
> Re: the fit (Kingsfield)--they're snugish up top, much like the J. Crew regular fit chino, but flare out from there. I wouldn't compare them to Bills at all. I did, however, order a pair of Polo GI chinos during the sale last weekend. I should be getting them soon. Harris has praised them a great deal, which at least warrants a try. Plus, they were only $39 with the discounts. I'll provide details when I can...
> 
> TT:teacha:


I definitely would not refer to them as "flared." They have very little tapering, but I sewed some cuffs and wore them with pennies yesterday and I thought they looked great. Again, they're $25 and are a lot better than Dockers or any of that crap that goes for around the same price.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Bean Classics are nice khakis, but they're a lighter weight material. Certainly not something I'd wear in Winter, but great for those warmer days.

Brian


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> I definitely would not refer to them as "flared." They have very little tapering, but I sewed some cuffs and wore them with pennies yesterday and I thought they looked great. Again, they're $25 and are a lot better than Dockers or any of that crap that goes for around the same price.


Okay, "flared" was a poor choice of description. However, they do have a larger leg opening than any other chinos I own. Despite this, I still agree with you that they're worth the money, especially compared to other brands out there. Certainly they'd be a candidate for this "challenge"...

TT:teacha:


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Making Things Right*

https://www.haggar.com/

Should be a big hit with folks around here. I haven't ruled them out myself...'till I saw the some of the videos.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

guaranteed for *life.*


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I hate relaxed fit chinos. I like a straight leg, even for casual or super casual. I have found the flat front Gavin Chinos at Banana Republic in their Destin and Opry Mills factory outlets on sale at $19.99 (and I pick up their boxers 5 for $20 at the same time) and get like two pair at a time. Same with their shorts.

Sometimes, you can find a dressier pair on sale for around $35 or so at Harolds.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> https://www.haggar.com/
> 
> Should be a big hit with folks around here. I haven't ruled them out myself...'till I saw the some of the videos.


*here, as in where I live.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

So, I was in JCP yesterday looking to spend a gift card that I had received from an elderly relative at Christmas and was searching through the chinos for something halfway decent.

I was at somewhat of a loss and determined to buy 100% cotton, flat front, non-non-iron, etc etc and ended up going with these dockers (yipes) in black:

https://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=53006&CatID=54428&GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=11dcf0d&attrtype=&attrvalue=&CmCatId=53006|53920|54428

They came out to 14.99 at the register and it was gift card money anyways.

Did I strike out here? Are these garbage? They fit and felt alright, I bought slightly bigger to compensate for shrinkage in the wash but I still feel...iffy. Is there a better choice to be made at JCP?

On a side note, my hopes were falsely lifted briefly when I saw a sign advertising the SJB "Retro Chino" which must be a leftover nobody has taken down yet as these were nowhere to be seen, only the SJB "Vintage Chino" (did not like).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

The "yipes" should follow "in black", not "Dockers".

JB


----------



## ProvidenceFriar (Nov 27, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> The "yipes" should follow "in black", not "Dockers".
> 
> JB


Explain? Are black chinos a no-go?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Explain? Are black chinos a no-go?


Not just chinos. "Black" not followed by "tie" or "shoes" is a no-go, largely.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I rather like black suits - :devil:


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> I rather like black suits - :devil:


Troll :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> I rather like black suits - :devil:


But you're an undertaker, MP.

Friar: most around here avoid black trousers of any material, unless they match up with a dinner jacket.

But, as with all things, if you like them, and they look good on you, you should wear them in good health.

JB


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

*And the results?*

Did we reach any conclusions for this extensive study or was it just an excuse to buy cheap pants?


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Dockers k-1 khakis. They seem like they were pretty obviously made to compete with Bills. Button fly, nice fabric, M2-esque cut, and only $15. Does anyone know if this pant is still in production?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Didn't like them, don't like Bill's*

Oh wow, I certainly doubt it. I had a pair of K-1's (probably bought on clearance) about eight years ago. They did claim to be authentic repros of WWII chinos, down to the plastic of the buttons.


----------



## SartorialSpender (Oct 8, 2006)

Any new prospects?

I bought two pairs of the Dockers Iconic Khakis mentioned in some other threads. Currently available at Sears.com for only $19.99 (a steal) in a limited selection of sizes: https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_041T2121000P.

Reasonably heavy fabric, full cut, on-seam pockets (uninspired pocketing though). Removal of Dockers logo was straightforward.

The caveat is that these shrink *a lot*.


----------



## SartorialSpender (Oct 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Lands' End No Iron Chino in Traditional Fit (reviewed in Original Fit here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=755192)?


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

My friend:

The khakis at the Polo outlet! 

I'm not talking about the basic Prospect khakis. These are still Prospect khakis but a heavier weight. The style number on mine reads 0019138742, if that helps. But they are incredible khakis - a very dark khaki color, slim fitting in the legs but not the waist, supple material. And only $35!


----------



## SartorialSpender (Oct 8, 2006)

These have offseam front pockets though, right?



randomdude said:


> My friend:
> 
> The khakis at the Polo outlet!
> 
> I'm not talking about the basic Prospect khakis. These are still Prospect khakis but a heavier weight. The style number on mine reads 0019138742, if that helps. But they are incredible khakis - a very dark khaki color, slim fitting in the legs but not the waist, supple material. And only $35!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

SartorialSpender said:


> These have offseam front pockets though, right?


Yes, but only slightly off-seam. I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it. But honestly, on-seam or slightly off-seam is not really a big concern of mine.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*filson pullman chinos*

these are currently on sale for 39.99--this perhaps may be cheap enough for some.
I was told these were being pulled out of the market soon hence the major sale.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*filson pullman chinos*

sorry duplicate post


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

jfkemd said:


> these are currently on sale for 39.99--this perhaps may be cheap enough for some.
> I was told these were being pulled out of the market soon hence the major sale.


On sale where?


----------



## RDUdad (May 5, 2006)

I picked up Polo Prospect chino on sale yesterday at a Polo Factory Store for $19.99. They were in white, olive, black, and tan. They were light weight khaki and fairly slim (at least to me). The width at the knees are 11", bottoms are 9".


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Those Filson Pullman Chinos, those are a heck of a bargain. Do they fit at a natural waist up around your belly button? Or more on the hip like the J Crew Essential Chinos?


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*filson pullman chinos*



Bradford said:


> On sale where?


check out their website--they have a semi annual sale going on.
I ordered 2 pairs of the british khaki and hopefully will get them today.
I don't khnow how they fit yet, and figured that if I don't like them, I'll just send them back.
The reviews here that I read seem positive.
I'll let you guys know once I get them.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Kingsfield said:


> How about these Cabela's Huntsman Chinos? For $27, you get, "&#8230;100% cotton twill that weighs in at 8-oz. per square yard". That is almost as heavy as Bills. https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...iew=full&type=pod&id=0009553&_requestid=36158


A lot of the high quality outfitters have a nice selection of chinos and nice wool pants.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*filson pullman chinos*



cowboyjack said:


> Those Filson Pullman Chinos, those are a heck of a bargain. Do they fit at a natural waist up around your belly button? Or more on the hip like the J Crew Essential Chinos?


I got the chinos in the mail today.
They are great.
well-made and seems high quality--close if not the same quality as BIll's.
It sits on the natural waist, and the rise is somewhere between M1 or M2.
The fabric is quite hefty at somewhere between 10-11 oz according to the salesperson I sopke to on the phone.
no regrets so far.


----------



## SartorialSpender (Oct 8, 2006)

Cabela's Huntsman chinos now $12.95: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=91765.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I picked up a pair of cotton canvas khakis by dockers in costco. $15!

If you like the dockers classic or relaxed fits, they are usually available for under $20 in different materials somewhere ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Speaking of Dockers, I was looking at the JC Penney web site today and noticed that Dockers has a new trim cut line that they say has a lower rise and is trimmer in the seat and thigh with a slight taper. This is in addition to their "classic" and "relaxed" fits. I may buy a pair and give them a try.

Cruiser


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

I have several pairs of the Huntsman Chinos and have been very happy with them. $13 on sale is hard to beat.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Speaking of Dockers, I was looking at the JC Penney web site today and noticed that Dockers has a new trim cut line that they say has a lower rise and is trimmer in the seat and thigh with a slight taper. This is in addition to their "classic" and "relaxed" fits. I may buy a pair and give them a try.
> 
> Cruiser


Just bought a couple of St. Johns Bay all under $25 Real nice pants for fairly cheap.


----------



## thomj513 (Apr 7, 2006)

Been a while since I've logged onto this site and post. Dockers update. The Iconic Dockers with the red waist band linning apear to be discontinued. The "new and improved" version is called "straight fit". It's basically the same thing but the fabric is lighter in weight and much stiffer than the older version which had that nice worn-in feeling off-the-shelf. The rise seems to be shorter, aka tighter in the crotch and thighs for me. Not a great move in my opinion. I've been buying the older style on the clearance racks; found a pair at Sears marked down to $9.99. The other "new thing" is the five pocket chino. Reminds me of the old Levi Nuvo pants from the 70's and early 80's. Thom J.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the Izod Saltwater Chinos. They're a very soft twill fabric and at $20, it might be worth a shot. Any reports?


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Izod Saltwater Chinos. They're a very soft twill fabric and at $20, it might be worth a shot. Any reports?


I saw some Izod at Sam's Club yesterday. Are those the ones you're talking about? They were about that price and looked pretty nice. Can't beat the price.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I saw them at Marshalls. I'm going to try to them and will report back.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

PorterSq said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Izod Saltwater Chinos. They're a very soft twill fabric and at $20, it might be worth a shot. Any reports?


I don't have the long pants, but I picked up two pair of Izod Saltwater Chino shorts last summer and they quickly became my favorite pairs of shorts.

Very comfortable. Nice soft, beefy fabric. They wash well and look great.


----------



## eightysixed (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked up a pair of Merona Ultimate Chinos at Target recently to try non-iron. They were $17 on sale so I figured at worst I'd have essentially a cheap pair of Dickies around to use when working on things if I decided I didn't like wearing them out and about.

My favorite chinos due to fit are J. Crew Essential Chinos in Classic Fit. I only wish the rise were just a bit higher. To my surprise, I found the Meronas to fit pretty slim as well but also with the higher rise I've wanted. I have a measured 31" waist but often need to size down due to the common American vanity sizing. I tried on a few pairs of Meronas and found the 30" waist to fit me best. I haven't measured but can see the leg opening is about a half inch larger on the Meronas. OK with me.

I tried a pair of non-iron chinos over 10 years ago. Didn't care at all for the permanent crease. I also got quick fading at the crease even when washing inside out. That's primarily what kept me from buying any more. Never noticed any heat issues but I don't live in a hot+humid climate.

I washed the Meronas in warm water and then tossed them in the dryer till most of the dampness was gone. I hung them overnight. The next morning I was surprised to see that the crease was gone. Did the treatment also wash out? Well, I wore them that day and we had a light drizzle. I looked down and noticed the rain was beading up on my chinos the way it was on my treated Harrington jacket. Also noticed little in the way of wrinkles on the upper thigh from sitting after stitting for a few hours yet still enough there to not be noticeably unnatural to me. Guess the treatment was still there and doing its thing. Not bad. There is a slight sheen that I'm undecided about.

I've read a lot of comments about non-iron but I need to spend more time with these myself to determine whether non-iron chinos have a role in my wardrobe. I am happy about the lack of a permanent crease, at least on my pair.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

eightysixed said:


> My favorite chinos due to fit are J. Crew Essential Chinos in Classic Fit..


I was reading this thread, and was thinking "you know, my most recent Chino purchase was from the J Crew Outlet in Freeport, and the classic fit ones are really great!" Then I saw this last post.

So I will +1 the above poster.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I know I seem like their spokesperson, but the American Living chinos are quite nice. On sale they can be had for $23, and they were at first clones of Polo Prospect pants with minor revisions. Even the placement of logos and colors used were identical.

They are changing minor details, but if they keep cranking these out, I will have a closetfull so long as they keep rolling em out.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> I know I seem like their spokesperson, but the American Living chinos are quite nice. On sale they can be had for $23, and they were at first clones of Polo Prospect pants with minor revisions. Even the placement of logos and colors used were identical.
> 
> They are changing minor details, but if they keep cranking these out, I will have a closetfull so long as they keep rolling em out.


+1 for American Living.:aportnoy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I see this thread has a pretty long history, but I'm not surer I understand why chinos need to be cheaper than the $50-$70 most of them cost. A few good pairs should last years. My oldest pair of RLs are in their 6th year and probably just over halfway through their lifespan. I can't see a pair of Meronas still knocking about in a year's time let alone 5 years down the road. 

While cheap is good, I reiterate not to overvalue the initial savings. Having a closet packed with dozens of cheap variations a garment in varying states of disinigration makes you cheap, but not frugal. Having a few pairs from J.Crew to Bill's quality over 5 - 10 years is a much smaller and wiser investment.

That being said, if you really have only $20 or so to spend, you could probably get 2-3 pairs of good quality pairs at a thrift store.

Either way I'd stick to paper towels in your Target carriage.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Great thread.

I bought 2 pair of St Johns Bay chinos last month.
The prices where too good to pass up.
I bought the Premium Iron Free's in stone for $17.49
and some Plain Worry Free™ Classic-Fit's in black for $13.99.

I will post my opinions as soon as I start wearing them.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Trip.. I love chino's and have had it with the cheaper brands and can't see stocking up on multiple pairs which just do not last or can't be found again. I also like things certain ways; a couple of examples being on-seam pockets and real inside seams which are "open" like dress trousers and are always ironed "open".. gives a nice flat seam appearance. So far, only Bills have really satisfied me. Just last week I picked up 2 pairs of the pleated No. 1 which I always buy. Pricey, yes but they last forever and I don't need to think about chinos again for quite a while, although I am planning on 2 more pairs just because.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

They get ripped on here a lot, but I have been very pleased with JAB chinos. They hold up much better than the Bauers I bought for many years, and fit better than any others I've tried - and I've tried a bunch, since I'm a 44Lx34. They're $20 if you wait for the best sales, and they kick the butt of the RLs I spent three times as much for at Rochester.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree w/ Trip, having said that... (sincerely, not larry david style)

...I don't think there's _all_ that much difference in quality between Polo (or J.Crew and some BB) and Merona.

I sat this as a man who has a good number of "good" PRL/BB/Crew khakis, an has a unnatural dislike of Merona.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fred johnson said:


> I have to agree with Trip.. I love chino's and have had it with the cheaper brands and can't see stocking up on multiple pairs which just do not last or can't be found again. I also like things certain ways; a couple of examples being on-seam pockets and real inside seams which are "open" like dress trousers and are always ironed "open".. gives a nice flat seam appearance. So far, only Bills have really satisfied me. Just last week I picked up 2 pairs of the pleated No. 1 which I always buy. Pricey, yes but they last forever and I don't need to think about chinos again for quite a while, although I am planning on 2 more pairs just because.


Take a look at Orvis' Ultimate Chinos, on sale @two pair for $99...they fit similarly, are as well constructed and are made of a heavier fabric than the standard Bill's Twills. Indeed they are comparable to Bill's Bullard Field Pants and, at one third the price per pair!


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out the Lands End Legacy chino. I bought two pair last month and theyre now my go-to chino. Theyre only $30 a pair, so theyre cheap AND durable. I think they are just as good as the J. Crew chino, although theyre great too.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Eagle,
I did look at Orvis and I especially liked the forward pleats; a MUST for me. I did not find the fit or cut as good as Bills, at least for me, and the color was just too light for my taste. They are fine pants, just not for me: but will they be around long?, another question and issue which would concern me if I truly liked them.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think Orvis really is comparable, and a great buy at that price. They are also the brand I look for (aside from Bill's) if I look through khaki's at a thrift store. Most else pales in comparison in a post-worn state. They do hold up well.



Pink and Green said:


> I know I seem like their spokesperson...


I thought that was me, but go on. 



Pink and Green said:


> ...but the American Living chinos are quite nice. On sale they can be had for $23, and they were at first clones of Polo Prospect pants with minor revisions. Even the placement of logos and colors used were identical.
> 
> They are changing minor details, but if they keep cranking these out, I will have a closetfull so long as they keep rolling em out.


I like the Chino shorts as well. In general, this seems to be in line with PRL's past practice of rebranding certain PRL lines for AL. However, the recent AL trend is cost-cutting, so I hope the QC doesn't drop here.



Trip English said:


> I see this thread has a pretty long history, but I'm not surer I understand why chinos need to be cheaper than the $50-$70 most of them cost. A few good pairs should last years. My oldest pair of RLs are in their 6th year and probably just over halfway through their lifespan. I can't see a pair of Meronas still knocking about in a year's time let alone 5 years down the road.
> 
> While cheap is good, I reiterate not to overvalue the initial savings. Having a closet packed with dozens of cheap variations a garment in varying states of disinigration makes you cheap, but not frugal. Having a few pairs from J.Crew to Bill's quality over 5 - 10 years is a much smaller and wiser investment.
> 
> ...


I agree, but on occasion, a deal is hard to pass up if it's good enough. Like someone else said, you can always wear them while washing you car. 



RedBluff said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I bought 2 pair of St Johns Bay chinos last month.
> The prices where too good to pass up.
> ...


A good example propping up Trip's point. SJB would fall into the short-lived range of quality. Those aren't terrible prices, but I don't think I would consider biting unless they dropped below $10 when better quality can be had for little more.



frosejr said:


> They get ripped on here a lot, but I have been very pleased with JAB chinos. They hold up much better than the Bauers I bought for many years, and fit better than any others I've tried - and I've tried a bunch, since I'm a 44Lx34. They're $20 if you wait for the best sales, and they kick the butt of the RLs I spent three times as much for at Rochester.


I've said this before as well, but I have some EB chinos from the 90's that continue to hold up without fray. Some may have reason to believe the quality currently on offer from them may not match to what they offered then, but they _did_ offer a great product.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

YoungTrad said:


> Check out the Lands End Legacy chino. I bought two pair last month and theyre now my go-to chino. Theyre only $30 a pair, so theyre cheap AND durable. I think they are just as good as the J. Crew chino, although theyre great too.


I've had some rough experiences with the cuffs of my LE chinos falling out in the clothes washer. The cuff looks perfectly fine when I put the trousers into the machine but I've had three pair come out ruined or at least in need of a complete re-cuffing.


----------



## Curzon (Apr 25, 2009)

To add to Trip's generally great point, price doesn't guarantee steadfastness in the Chino Department. I say this as someone who thought they had figured the game out, only to find BB pairs (Advantage) fraying up after eight months while LE khakis hold up fine. This is really just a caution about Brooks, but I've heard similar about J. Crew in terms of quality problems with a trad-canonized supplier.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*complaints and compliments about BB advantage chinos*



Curzon said:


> To add to Trip's generally great point, price doesn't guarantee steadfastness in the Chino Department. I say this as someone who thought they had figured the game out, only to find BB pairs (Advantage) fraying up after eight months while LE khakis hold up fine. This is really just a caution about Brooks, but I've heard similar about J. Crew in terms of quality problems with a trad-canonized supplier.


Despite the dislike here for non-iron chinos I'll plainly say that the non-iron BB advantage chinos, in the Hudson cut, are my favorite chinos. However, I'll ditto the comment above about the trouble with them fraying.

Here's the story of my most recent purchase - Having lost about 20 lbs, all my chinos were terribly too big. After doing a corporate relo, the day before i started my new job i treated myself to two pair of the BB advantage chinos. I was *very* conservative with my washing and only dried them in the dryer for about 5-8 minutes before removing them and hanging them up to finish drying. After only four and a half months one pair was starting to fray. This pair had probably been washed about 15 times, always on gentle, always dried sparingly on low heat. I wasn't able to get in to the store and exchange them, always procrastinating. At the seven month mark i called my man at BB, told him what was happening and the next day went in to exchange them for a new pair without any quibbling whatsoever.

However, I think I'm done with these pants. Seems like every other manufacturer out there can make a pant that will last a while (though bills fray sooner than I'd like) (and much sooner than they should at their price). I suppose i'll go to lands end or LLBean or something like that.

Oh, and as for the comment above to the effect of what the point is of buying cheap chinos rather than just paying the freight for chinos around $50-70/pair, well I'll just say that price is only one consideration - comfort, durability and ultimately satisfaction and value are the point. And price seems to have only a slight correlation to these factors. I check in on this thread periodically because A) chinos are a staple in my wardrobe and B) i'm always interested in which ones folks are finding that they really like in the long term.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

$90.00 Ralph Lauren Chinos for only $40.00



With J.Crew argyle lambswool sweater, J.Crew golf cap (called a "driving cap" there) and a rabbit hair/lambswool scarf, and a wool peacoat.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Hey, are those the Polo GI Pants? I picked up a pair at $40 and am wearing them for the first time today (in navy, a color J.Crew doesn't offer). They're a little bit fuller in the leg than I usually like, but otherwise they're pretty good for the price.


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like the LE Legacy Chino recently on sale for $19.99. I picked up 6 pair. I don't expect them to hold up like Bill's, but at that price I will not mind replacing them in a year. Tried on the new non-non-iron Dockers and I like them too but will wait for them to go on sale.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

I picked up another pair of J Crew Chinos, classic fit a couple of days ago... they are only $25 bucks at the outlet. I that's a pretty good price/quality ratio!

-J


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought a pair of J.Crew's essential chinos, the only non distressed ones offered by Crew, and found them lacking. 
Very poor job of hemming, poor quality fabric, and expensive to boot.
Great fit though.


I'll also add that because chinos are my go-to change into after work, knockaround pants, I think cheap chinos have some value, unlike a cheap OCBD, or cheap blazer.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

jamz said:


> I picked up another pair of J Crew Chinos, classic fit a couple of days ago... they are only $25 bucks at the outlet. I that's a pretty good price/quality ratio!
> 
> -J


It's worth noting that pretty much all the clothing sold at J. Crew outlet stores is lower-quality stuff made specifically for the outlets.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> It's worth noting that pretty much all the clothing sold at J. Crew outlet stores is lower-quality stuff made specifically for the outlets.


+1.

In need of some inexpensive polos a couple of years ago, i bought several at the outlet. Within 4 months, they were all at Goodwill or in the garbage. Paper thin and unravel when you look at them for more than 20 seconds.


----------



## eightysixed (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought I'd follow-up regarding the Target Merona Ultimate Chinos (non-iron) with garment measurements after washing three times and comparing with a pair of well-worn J. Crew Essential Chinos in Classic Fit that are about a year old. Both pairs are tagged 30/30.


```
Merona  J. Crew
Waist:    30.5    30.5
Hips:     20      20
Thigh:    12.25   12.25
Rise:     12      11.5
Inseam:   29.5    29.75
Opening:  8.25    7.5
```


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I picked up two pairs of American Living (Ralph Lauren) chinos at JCP yesterday and, while not of the quality of Bills, they are quite well made with open seams on the legs. I think JCP is discontinuing this line so the sale price was $24.99, half off. While I do have several pairs of Polo Siena model chinos they are no longer made; a pity for they were close in quality to Bills (foward pleats). The AL chinos are flat front and I'll wear them uncreased for knocking around and golfing. Better than anything else I have seen for the same price.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Cheap chinos? Check this out!*

Many may disagree with me but anyone ever tried the Walmart George Khakis for $16? I tried one last year and I was surprised with the quality. Pick one up and see for yourself. It won't last for two years but for $16? The only thing I don't like about it is the relaxed fit. It's almost like the Bills M1.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

fred johnson said:


> I picked up two pairs of American Living (Ralph Lauren) chinos at JCP yesterday and, while not of the quality of Bills, they are quite well made with open seams on the legs. I think JCP is discontinuing this line so the sale price was $24.99, half off. While I do have several pairs of Polo Siena model chinos they are no longer made; a pity for they were close in quality to Bills (foward pleats). The AL chinos are flat front and I'll wear them uncreased for knocking around and golfing. Better than anything else I have seen for the same price.


+1000. These are my go-to khakis, and they begin to outnumber my Polo models in my closet! 

Every time I'm in Penneys, I seem to find myself in front of the rack of them, usually at $25. How can you turn them down when they constantly have your size and fit for that cheap?

I'm on pair 3 or 4 now I think.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually I only found 2 pairs in my size , in the darker khaki, of the 15 or so pairs they had left. None in the lighter color which I don't like anyway. I agree with P&G, other than Bills the best value for the money, a somewhat slim fit but excellent in all respects.
4 pairs of these would be a better value than one Bills MP2.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

If American Living introduced a tissue chino, I would explode from happiness. My Polo Prospect in tissue weight are the most amazing summer pants I own. They feel better than pajamas!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Most JCP items available online as well have a review option. You could always make your desires known through there. I expect they are reviewed before posting by staff who can pass it on.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Pleats aren't trad, I know, but for those who wanted to see the quality of the Merona chinos, they are as low as $8.99 shipped now (well, selected sizes).

and code *2ROZVVHX *for added discount. (SD)


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

While an unlikely candidate, the BDG slim fitting chinos (which I no longer can obtain) were the best I've found. Rather than being "skinny" they fit just perfectly -- not baggy but still roomy. They came in a tame brick red, navy blue, dull foam green, yellow and gray.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Had to drag this up for this:

https://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2258485

Grab 'em while you can. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

You cannot beat Lands' End Legacy Chinos when it comes to quality and fit for the price--especially when they are on sale as they are now during the LE F&F sale thru Monday.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does the Land's End 25% off apply to the Canvas section? I've been meaning to give their heritage chinos another shot, and discussed (with myself) the idea of one of their chambrays


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> Does the Land's End 25% off apply to the Canvas section? I've been meaning to give their heritage chinos another shot, and discussed (with myself) the idea of one of their chambrays


Sorry, I don't know since I don't really shop the Canvas section. However, I would assume it does since it says all regular priced merchandise.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, I may have to do some shopping (at both).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if there's a good online source, but I just thrifted a couple pairs of old army issue M1s and they might be my new favorite chino.

I've been rummaging through army surplus websites, but the signal to noise ration is high.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's another source for reasonably priced chinos, in this case replicas of WWII khakis, which might be a nice way to get the geniuine cut:

Here's the accompanying text with some history:

_These are the standard issue summer trouser for all Army (including Air Corps) personnel throughout WWII. These pants were normally worn in garrison and sometimes in training or in the field. The cut and pattern were copied from original trousers. 100% cotton. Imported. Order your regular waist size. Shrinkage: Approximately 2" for the inseam and 1/2" in the waist. Do not order larger to account for this. Extra material was built in so these will be dead-on after they shrink._

_The summer service uniform was the only item in the US inventory actually called "khaki". Developed in 1936-37, this uniform was used for all summer duty- both in the field and out. By 1941, the green HBT uniform largely began to replace it for field use at which point it was normally worn for garrison and non-field duties. However, these can still be found in original photos being worn in combat throughout the War, (particularily shirts) albeit in decreasing numbers as time went on. Initially, both the shirt, trouser and caps were made from 8 oz. cotton twill. Later, due to shortages of the cloth, and the fact that it was no longer a field uniform, 5 and 6 oz. twill was substituted for the shirts. Later trousers had larger thighs and fuller seats to make them more practical for field wear- despite the fact that they were rapidly being withdrawn from such duty. Our uniforms were copied from 1938 and '42 dated originals. The trousers are the earlier, less baggy cut. All garments are made from the same cloth and match well. (Originals rarely match one another as all three were made in different factories from different rolls of cloth.) We accounted for shrinkage in the patterns so all you need to do is order your normal sizes. They will shrink slightly to fit. These uniforms are washer/ dryer safe, but for longest life and least fade, we recommend cold wash and hang dry._

I bought a trenchcoat from these guys a while back and the quality of their stuff is excellent. I can only presume the pants are too. International shipping is more than the cost of the pants, however, so I'm reluctant to take the plunge and will probably wait until I'm in NYC next year to plalce an order.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I've bought from ATF - they run LARGE in the waist, buy at least one size down. And the cut is so baggy, they are hard to cuff, without looking silly...

For CHEAP chinos, per the OP.

KMart - Basics Editions. $11.99


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I've seen KMart house brands like that, and they are truly bottom of the barrel stuff. I'd go with Dockers or even with Penny's St. John's Bay over that, and I have seen the latter offered for $10 at some point in the last few months.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> I've bought from ATF - they run LARGE in the waist, buy at least one size down. And the cut is so baggy, they are hard to cuff, without looking silly...


That's too bad, since I'm fed up with pants that fit like pantaloons!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been meaning to try these: https://www.allseasonsuniforms.com/ea01a.htm

They've made the rounds recently with a lot of the hipster formerly workwear shops, at twice this price. I tried on a similar model, with ridiculous pockets, at a shop in Boston not that long ago. Quality seemed good. Cut was also good. Also, this uniforms website offers more length options than other places, so buying overly long and then getting them cuffed may be a possibility.

Does anyone have these? Best price for US Made khakis I've seen.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I would have bought a pair if I hadn't just purchased a few J Crew classic fits during their last sale. They look interesting.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

It's hard to beat Bills Khakis from the thrift store.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Would be if I could find them.  No such luck.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone tried Berle Vintage 1946 Enzyme Stonewash Pants? STP has them for $40 in a good selection of sizes and colors. The reviews are mixed on the site.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a pair of Berle Vintage madras shorts. The fit and rise are ok, but the build quality isn't so great. Made in Mexico and not nearly as nice as my RL shorts. Hope that helps.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I have a pair of Berle Vintage madras shorts. The fit and rise are ok, but the build quality isn't so great. Made in Mexico and not nearly as nice as my RL shorts. Hope that helps.


It does help. I have a gift card from LL Bean through my bank's rewards program. I'm about to order a pair of Double L Chinos along with a pair of blucher mocs or whatever they're called. If they don't work out I'll return them and bite the bullet and and order from Donnelly or Orvis Ultimates.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I wanted to report back that I purchased from LL Bean their Double L Chinos with Nor-easter Cotton .

I'm wearing them today for the first time and am really happy with them. The fabric is must iron but water resistant and very soft and comfortable and they breathe well. The fit seems to be slimmer than Bills (which is a good thing) and the leg opening are slimmer as well. I haven't laundered them yet so I don't know how they hold up after I do but at this point I'd say they are well worth $40.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

How does the LLBean Nor-easter fabric compare to the current Double L Chino fabric?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Redsrover said:


> How does the LLBean Nor-easter fabric compare to the current Double L Chino fabric?


I never owned a pair of the regular Double L's so I can't say. LLB customer service told me the regulars are non-iron and the nor-easters are not treated for that but they have a water resistant treatment.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

mhj said:


> I wanted to report back that I purchased from LL Bean their Double L Chinos with Nor-easter Cotton .
> 
> I'm wearing them today for the first time and am really happy with them. The fabric is must iron but water resistant and very soft and comfortable and they breathe well. The fit seems to be slimmer than Bills (which is a good thing) and the leg opening are slimmer as well. I haven't laundered them yet so I don't know how they hold up after I do but at this point I'd say they are well worth $40.


I'm thinking of grabbing some, especially for rainy days. How accurate is the length? Should I order them a little long or short, or just buy the longest and have them tailored (maybe w/ cuffs).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In my early days of wandering through the AAAC fora, familyman was one whose posting I always sought out, when first signing on the site, each day. Not to distract anyone from the substance of this present thread, but I can't help wondering how he and his wonderful family are doing these days? Hope all is well with those folks!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> In my early days of wandering through the AAAC fora, familyman was one whose posting I always sought out, when first signing on the site, each day. Not to distract anyone from the substance of this present thread, but I can't help wondering how he and his wonderful family are doing these days? Hope all is well with those folks!


I often wonder what happened to him & how he's doing these days.

Brian


----------

